# Router Überwachung



## Robert Steichele (20. März 2004)

Gibt es ein Programm, welches mir anzeigt ob mein Router momentan on ist und auch die gesamten Verbindungen mitprotokolliert?

Hab den DI-304 von D-Link. Der ist SNMP und Telnet fähig.


----------



## StevenKlein (3. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Robert Steichele _
> *Gibt es ein Programm, welches mir anzeigt ob mein Router momentan on ist und auch die gesamten Verbindungen mitprotokolliert?
> 
> Hab den DI-304 von D-Link. Der ist SNMP und Telnet fähig. *




Schau mal hier nach

http://www.pmasoft.net/download.htm

Steven


----------

